

Silicon Valley needs to end its snobbery about computer science degrees - antr
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/04/silicon-valley-needs-to-end-its-snobbery-about-computer-science-degrees/

======
michaelpinto
i thought the entire point of the valley was that you got bragging rights that
you dropped out of school?

